# Điểm danh 4 cái tên điều hòa thường sử dụng cho nhà hàng, quán ăn lớn



## lanthanhhaichau (20/4/22)

Hôm nay Thanh Hải Châu sẽ tư vấn chọn bạn lựa chọn điều hòa cho nhà hàng, quán ăn phù hợp nhất qua bài viết sau. Những không gian này muốn thu hút được khách hàng không những đồ ăn phải ngon mà cần có dịch vụ chất lượng bao gồm cả không gian đẹp và tiện nghi thoáng mát. Việc lắp đặt điều hòa nhằm làm mát và tạo thông thoáng cho nhà hàng là mối quan tâm hàng đầu của chủ đầu tư.



Đặc thù của những không gian này là một nơi có số lượng khách đông, ra vào nhiều, thường xuyên, hơn nữa là hơi nóng từ các món ăn được chế biến trực tiếp dễ gây ra tình trạng bí hơi và khó chịu cho khách hàng.



Chúng tay hãy tìm hiểu những điểm mạnh - điểm yếu của các dòng điều hòa đang có mặt trên thị trường để xem đâu là lựa chọn tốt nhất dành cho bạn nhé.


1. ĐIỀU HÒA ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE
Điều hòa âm trần cassette là loại máy lạnh thổi trực tiếp với dàn lạnh được giấu hoàn toàn bên trong la phông, chỉ để lộ ra mặt nạ thổi gió, hoặc bạn có thể biến tấu nó khác đi một chút bằng cách lắp lộ thân máy cùng mặt nạ ra hẳn bên ngoài và sơn chúng với màu sắc sao cho phù hợp với trần nhà hoặc toàn bộ không gian.

⇒ Link tham khảo sản phẩm tại: Máy lạnh âm trần - Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu| Bán & thi công máy lạnh





♦ Điểm mạnh:

- Khả năng làm mát tối ưu với mặt nạ 4 hướng hoặc 8 hướng thổi giúp gió được đưa đến mọi ngóc ngách trong không gian phòng.

- Mang lại tính thẩm mỹ cao vì phù hợp với hầu hết mọi không gian.

- Thiết kế gọn nhẹ, dễ dàng cho thợ trong việc lắp đặt mà không cần đến thiết bị nâng.


♦ Điểm yếu:

- Hầu như không có khuyết điểm nào.



*** Đừng bỏ qua: Những vấn đề cần nắm khi sử dụng máy lạnh điều hòa âm trần


2. ĐIỀU HÒA GIẤU TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ
Điều hòa giấu trần nối ống gió là loại máy lạnh thổi gián tiếp qua một hệ thống nối ống gió, là máy lạnh mang tính thẩm mỹ cao nhất trong các dòng có mặt trên thị trường hiện nay.

Điểm đặc biệt của dòng máy này là mặt nạ thổi gió của nó không được quy theo một tiêu chuẩn hay hình mẫu nào cả, tất cả đều dựa theo sở thích, sự sáng tạo và thẩm mỹ của từng người mà được tạo nên.

⇒ Link tham khảo sản phẩm: Máy lạnh giấu trần - Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu| Bán & thi công máy lạnh





♦ Điểm mạnh:

- Có khả năng điều hòa không khí cho cả một không gian lớn.

- Hoạt động qua một hệ thống thông gió không gây ra tiếng ồn khi hoạt động dù công suất lớn

- Mặt nạ thổi gió được phân bố đều dọc theo la phông, đảm bảo gió sẽ được luân chuyển đều trong phòng, không gây ra hiện tượng quá nóng hoặc quá lạnh ở các vị trí khác nhau.


♦ Điểm yếu:

- Là máy thổi gián tiếp nên cần phải lắp dư công suất so với diện tích phòng để đảm bảo được độ mát.

- Phức tạo trong việc lắp đặt vì có phải nối thêm một hệ thống ống gió dẫn hơi lạnh đến các mặt nạ.

- Bảo trì có phần khó khăn, tuy nhiên điều này không đáng kể.

- Giá thành cao hơn so với các dòng máy khác.



*** Đừng bỏ qua: Chi phí lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió có thực sự mắc?


3. ĐIỀU HÒA TỦ ĐỨNG
Giống như điều hòa âm trần cassette, điều hòa tủ đứng cũng là dòng máy lạnh thổi trực tiếp, nhưng khác ở chỗ đây là loại đặt sàn và chỉ thổi từ một hướng.

⇒ Link tham khảo sản phẩm: Máy lạnh tủ đứng - Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu| Bán & thi công máy lạnh





♦ Điểm mạnh:

Khả năng làm mát nhanh chóng, là dòng máy có thể làm mát một không gian lớn nhanh nhất.

Hoạt động ổn định và liên tục trong nhiều giờ liền.

Chịu được mức tải cao, phù hợp cho không gian đông người.

Dễ lắp đặt và không cần tốn quá nhiều công sức cho việc bảo trì.


♦ Điểm yếu:

- Là loại đặt sàn nên sẽ chiếm diện tích, công suất càng cao thì máy càng lớn và càng chiếm nhiều không gian.

- Tính thẩm mỹ không cao như máy lạnh âm trần hay giấu trần.

- Do chỉ thổi từ một hướng nên lượng gió không đều, dễ xảy ra hiện tượng quá nóng hoặc quá lạnh ở các vị trí khác nhau

- Gây khó chịu cho người ngồi gần vì mức độ thổi gió của máy rát lớn.

- Giá thành ngang với giấu trần nhưng không được sử dụng phổ biến bằng.



*** Đừng bỏ qua: Top 4 máy lạnh tủ đứng chất lượng tốt thích hợp cho nhà hàng


4. ĐIỀU HÒA ÁP TRẦN
Điều hòa áp trần là dòng máy lạnh thổi trực tiếp, là một giải pháp cho các không gian đã là trần chết và không lắp được âm trần. Với thiết kế là một sự kết hợp giữa máy lạnh treo tường và máy lạnh âm trần, mang đến một thiết kế độc đáo và mới lạ.

⇒ Link tham khảo sản phẩm: Máy lạnh áp trần - Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu| Bán & thi công máy lạnh





♦ Điểm mạnh:

- Tính chuyên môn hóa cao.

- Linh hoạt trong việc lắp đặt và bảo trì dễ dàng.

- Có khả năng tiết kiệm điện cao.


♦ Điểm yếu:

- Kiểu dáng không bắt mắt, so với âm trần và giấu trần thì tính thẩm mỹ không bằng.

- Khi hoạt động gây ra tiếng ồn.



*** Đừng bỏ qua: Liệu điều hòa áp trần có thích hợp cho nhà hàng, quán ăn?



Trên đây là những chia sẻ của Thanh Hải Châu trong vấn đề chọn ra được một loại điều hòa cho nhà hàng, quán ăn phù hợp nhất để tạo nên một không gian sang trọng và đẳng cấp. Nếu cần giái đáp thêm bất kì thắc mắc nào có thể liên hệ hotline 0911260247 để được Mr Luân tư vấn tận tình và chi tiết nhất.



Khách hàng cần khảo sát - đặt mua và thi công lắp đặt điều hòa với giá ưu đãi theo số lượng vào từng thời điểm, vui lòng liên hệ theo thông tin chi tiết:
CÔNG TY TNHH ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : infothanhhaichau@gmail.com
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822120566 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : thanhhaichau.com


Nguồn tin: Giải pháp điều hòa nào là phù hợp cho nhà hàng, quán ăn lớn?


----------

